# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  BOBY

## Sos Vieux Chiens

Bobyest un papy de 14 ans particulièrement tranquille. Il ne bouge pasbeaucoup et  fait encore moins de bruit. Il ne demande que de longuespériodes de repos, une bonne gamelle, de courtes sorties et quelquescâlins. Un petit vieux bien discret pour une famille calme et quisaura prendre ce qu'il offre sans en attendre plus...

----------


## France34

Qui va donner une bonne famille adoptive au mignon BOBBY ?

----------


## marjorie78

Le petit Bobby n'est plus proposé à l'adoption (vu sa santé fragile), mais uniquement au parrainage.

----------


## France34

Alors des parrains et des marraines pour BOBBY et bonne vie à lui !

----------


## GADYNETTE

oui, longue vie à ce petit bobby qui a l'air bien sympathique

----------


## France34

Qui va parrainer pépère BOBBY ?

----------

